# Canon Picture Styles



## Cid242 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have found that with certain Canon cameras you can, in camera, download and install certain "styles" to apply to your pictures. I am wondering if someone can tell me how, or even IF, I can download and install these "styles" to my Rebel XT. If it is possible I am very excited to use these. Maybe I just am a little slow, but I have yet to figure out how this is done. Thanks in advance to any and all responses.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2008)

As far as I know...the 'picture styles' are the different shooting modes that are represented on the dial with pictures.  The runner is for sports/action, the mountain is for landscape, the person is for portraits etc.   
I might be wrong though.  

Personally, I don't ever use those modes and stick to P, Av, Tv & M.  There isn't anything that you can't do in these modes, that the others can.

I'm fairly certain that you can't upload any new modes to your camera...although you should be able to set different 'styles' in terms of sharpness & saturation etc.


----------



## Cid242 (Jan 23, 2008)

What I was asking is about the "Picture Styles" that Canon has made available  for use in Digital Photo Professional and also on the rebel Xti. I do not however see a way to install these "styles" onto the XT as you can do with the Xti. I am aware of the styles such as the mountain, and the runner, and I also personally stick to the P, Tv, Av etc etc...
If anyone knows what I am talking about. Please let me know. Thanks again for your response(s).


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 23, 2008)

I know what you're talking about.  The styles are only for cameras that come with em.  You can't just add em.

But if you go to the "parameter" setting, that's basically what they're changing...just they use easy to understand words instead of parameter 1, 2, etc.


----------



## TCimages (Jan 23, 2008)

download them here:
http://web.canon.jp/imaging/picturestyle/file/index.html


They are used in the DPP software. I haven't read much on them, but I'm not sure if you can install them to your camera. 
The ones I use are are the new Pf2 styles for the latest DPP software.  You can download and upgrade for free.  My 40D came with a picture style editor.  
Once in DPP with a RAW image open, under Picture Stle, You browse to the folder you download them to and apply.


----------

